# Recommend Musicals



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Movie Musicals.

Both popular and obscure are welcome. I just prefer them to be more conservative meaning classy and refined. I don't like nudity and/or foul language which I would expect to find in modern films.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

1941 Birth of the Blues
1948 The Red Shoes
1951 Singing In The Rain
1961 West Side Story
1965 The Sound of Music
1968 Oliver
1971 Fiddler on the Roof
1977 Saturday Night Fever
1979 Hair
1984 Beat Street
1987 Dirty Dancing
1996 Evita
2002 Chicago
2012 Les Miserables

btw, these are movie musicals


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, movie musicals is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just watched The Red Shoes and it was amazing.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Mary Poppins
The Lion King
The Princess and the Frog


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

La La Land
The Greatest Showman
Hamilton


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> La La Land
> The Greatest Showman
> Hamilton


Did you enjoy Hamilton? Isn't it all rap? I'm not a fan of that music.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Did you enjoy Hamilton? Isn't it all rap? I'm not a fan of that music.


It has solid songs besides rap in it:

Burr contemplating Hamilton's rise against his own life:





King George's song and warning to the colonists (a crowd favorite):





The courtship of Alexander and Eliza:





Alexander and Eliza after his affair becomes known and after they lose their son, killed in a duel:





And then the "rap" song that begins the whole musical. Interesting point Lin Manual Miranda made about using rap. Hamilton's greatest weapon is his quill and he wrote a lot of stuff. The entire output of his dueling foe, Aaron Burr, third Vice President, fits into two slender books. Hamilton's papers by contrast full a whole shelf - 26 volumes. That's a lot of words and rap is a good medium to use to tell the story. Also, Hamilton's story is way too big: his own rise to fame, his role in the Revolution, his role in the Constitution, the Duel......a big story to tell using a lot of words.

So here is Lin Manual Miranda giving you Alexander's first twenty years....in one song.... with a lot of words that uses rap mixed in with song:





Me and Mrs Rooms are Musical junkies. We usually see about half a dozen musicals per year and we've seen most of the "big ones." We both think _Hamilton_ is our favorite. Earlier this year before the lockdown we had the opportunity to see the touring _Hamilton_ troupe in three performances of the show. Amazing to see people cry at the end in all three performances......and then rise en masse standing and shouting their approval. I've never seen a reaction quite like it in any other musical I've attended.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I completely agree with everything Room just said. I am not a huge fan of hip-hop, but the music in Hamilton is a blend of many different styles, and the spoken word parts of the musical are extremely well done. For anyone who has Disney+, I say to give it a try. If you aren't enamored of it by the time you see the Schuyler sisters, then you will only have spent about the time it takes to watch a sitcom.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow just as interesting for classics you missed out

Show Boat 3(?) versions
A Busby Berkeley? 42nd Street, +, + ...
Fred and Ginger? Top Hat,+, + ....
Rogers and Hammerstein? Carousel, +,+...

and my personal nomination for best Movie Musical. Cabaret ( the subject does justify the language, nudity etc.)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> Wow just as interesting for classics you missed out
> 
> Show Boat 3(?) versions
> A Busby Berkeley? 42nd Street, +, + ...
> ...


For that matter, Fred and anyone, e.g. "The Band Wagon" with Cyd Charisse.

There are three video versions of "Gypsy." None of them hit the mark entirely, but "Gypsy" is my favorite stage musical, so it's worth checking one out.

There's a video version of the original stage production of "Sweeney Todd." The Tim Burton/Johnny Depp film isn't bad, but Burton relies on cinematography more than music.


----------

